# FrankenSkull Mech Squonker



## Chronix (14/12/16)

Hi All,

I thinking of getting this from fasttech, what you guys think?




https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10029584/6478500-frankenskull-styled-mechanical-mod-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/12/16)

Do it 

One of the best 3d printed BF mech mods out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (14/12/16)

Try


Chronix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thinking of getting this from fasttech, what you guys think?
> 
> Try to get your hands on a original Frankie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (14/12/16)

Try to get your hands on a original Frankie . ......difficult to impossible .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (14/12/16)

It's missing an L at the end of the name on the door. Shouldn't affect how it works though. I'll get a fixed version when it's available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (14/12/16)

Two of the latest Frankie 's. Cost 170 euros without shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/12/16)

Still ain't no Reo....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/12/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 78685
> View attachment 78686
> Two of the latest Frankie 's. Cost 170 euros without shipping.



I love it, I need it.... but at 170 euros for a brilliantly simple..plastic mod, and that's before its even shipped 
I'll still want extra doors and they are 25 euros a pop



But look at some of the madness that is Frankenskull, the real deal that is:
http://frankenskull.bigcartel.com/
I need it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 78685
> View attachment 78686
> Two of the latest Frankie 's. Cost 170 euros without shipping.


Oh but that white and grey one is purdy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (15/12/16)

In the UK there is a massive hype around the Frankies. They make only 30-40 per month and the moment they go on sale, minutes and they are gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/16)

See you can get the mod only now at FT : https://www.fasttech.com/products/3027/10029655/6492102

Ordering one to back engineer and print myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

And now five X 8ml bottles for $ 3.88. 

P S Anyone know where I can get spare Dripbox bottles ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

